
TechCrunch Review: Google Nexus S - tcskeptic
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/06/google-nexus-s-review/
======
siglesias
"Google’s voice search/input applications and Google Navigation continue to
make Android phones in general significantly better mobile devices than the
iPhone."

3-4 mentions of "apps" in the entire review, and all of them focus on Voice
and Navigation. Are we going to pretend that third party app selection is a
non-issue on mobile platforms, not even worth mentioning?

~~~
dinedal
Yes, we are, because for the most part (in my experience owning both an
Android device and an iDevice), there are more options on the iDevice, but
most of them replicate functionality of already existing Apps.

An example, if you have a working VNC client, you don't need 9 other working
VNC clients that do the same thing but look slightly different.

~~~
siglesias
I'm not talking about quantity. I'm talking about quality. Utility and polish.
Diversity is the cherry on top.

~~~
brown9-2
As an undecided/prospective iPhone/Android customer, would you mind
elaborating on which apps in specific (for which platform) you are thinking of
when you make this statement?

~~~
siglesias
Judge for yourself:

<http://www.apple.com/itunes/charts/paid-apps/>
<http://www.android.com/market>

Some iPhone apps that I personally use daily: Things, Beejive IM, Facebook,
Twitter, Wolfram Alpha, Audible, Pulse for RSS, Tipulator, Weightbot, Nike+,
Stocks (Apple's own, admittedly) and this isn't to mention the games library.
If you'd like more elaboration you can email me at my handle at gmail.

~~~
kenjackson
Unfortunately those links just tell me that browsing the appstores on the web
(both of them) is pretty much unusable.

But the apps you list, almost all are available on Android aren't they, or
something nearly equivalent. The only I think may not be on Android is Nike+.

UPDATE:And apparently many people use "My Tracks" as a Nike+ replacement.

------
sandipc
no microSD expansion slot... interesting

